# Speedfreq fails to compile

## bjchamb

For some reason, when I try to emerge speedfreq, it fails, complaining about numerous warnings and errors in the file python.c, most of them appear to be around line 380-382.  Things such as NULL undeclared here, initializer element is not constant and several other problems.  What is wrong?  I had this emerge a couple of days ago, but had to reinstall because I messed things up.  I am using mm-sources on an Acer Travelmate 800.  It is a laptop with Pentium Centrino.  I have ACPI compiled into the kernel as well as CPU frequenecy scaling and Intel Enhanced Speedstep.  Can anyone help?

----------

## gianpi

I had the same problem and solved in this way:

download the sources and unpack them. Enter the new directory and edit the Makefile changing python version from 2.2 to 2.3. Then ./configure and make/make install. it should work (but pay attention to the scripts: infact it tries to install them in /etc/rc.d/init.d/ instead of /etc/init.d/).

hope it works.

bye

gianpi

----------

## bjchamb

The compilation succeeded, but the installed scripts were vastly incorrect.  It was a pain to uninstall these scripts.  Any other ideas?

----------

## bjchamb

Never mind, I made it work.  Instead of using make install, after finishing the make I copied the scripts that the ebuild would have used (read the ebuild file) instead of having the Makefile control it.  This fixing both the scripts and the locations, but it's a pain in the ass... so much so that if I knew how to make new ebuilds I'd try and make a new one.  Thanks for the help man

----------

## gianpi

 *bjchamb wrote:*   

> Never mind, I made it work.  Instead of using make install, after finishing the make I copied the scripts that the ebuild would have used (read the ebuild file) instead of having the Makefile control it.  This fixing both the scripts and the locations, but it's a pain in the ass... so much so that if I knew how to make new ebuilds I'd try and make a new one.  Thanks for the help man

 

thanks for suggestion, but I have one more for you  :Wink: 

just go in /usr/include and make a link from python2.3 renaming the link with python2.2. In this way the ebuild will emerge with no problem. then add to default runlevel, etc...

now it works perfectly.

bye

gianpi

----------

## bjchamb

Good idea... why didn't I do that first?

----------

## MacMasta

...I was under the impression that python2.2 was kept around by the gentoo python builds (as python2.2) because it was generally useful, even though 2.3 is now the default...isn't what we really want to do is to tell speedfreq to use 2.2, not just go around making symlinks?

~Mac~

----------

## gianpi

well, you could be right...but should we keep 2 versions of python just because of speedfreq?

----------

## NiXZe

my way:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/speedfreq/speedfreq-0.7.2.ebuild merge
```

it will fails so now we do:

```
mcedit /var/tmp/portage/speedfreq-0.7.2/work/speedfreq-0.7.2/Makefile
```

and change the 2.2 to 2.3

and then we rerun the 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/speedfreq/speedfreq-0.7.2.ebuild merge
```

----------

